# Has Sudwala rented out your unit for World Cup?



## Blondie (Feb 1, 2010)

I am still waiting to hear something and wondered if anyone who participated in the rental program this year for world cup has heard anything or received any $$? TIA


----------



## redkayak (Feb 2, 2010)

I am wondering the same thing.  Sent two emails to Niky the last week asking what is going on and I have not heard anything yet.  My fear is if it didn't rent and they bank it with RCI at this late stage I may not get anything worthwhile to trade into.


----------



## redkayak (Feb 5, 2010)

Just received this email from Sudwala.


URGENT NEWSFLASH !!  
29th January 2010

RE: SUDWALA CHALETS SHAREBLOCK LTD - UPDATE 2010 WORLD SOCCER CUP

Dear Owners,

The Organisers of the SA-FIFA World Cup (Match Events Services) have returned all the weeks to the resort. 

The Directors believe that the ‘Timeshare’ concept was not marketed properly and in an effort to assist you they have busy in meetings with Tour operators to see if the weeks of Mpumalanga could not be sold.

All efforts in trying to organise alternate rental pool arrangements however have thus far proved to be unsuccessful.

Thus we have requested the banking of your 2010 week to your RCI membership file. 

We apologise for the inconvenience this might have caused you, however as must be appreciated this is out of the resorts control. 

KINDLY REMEMBER TO SEND YOUR QUERIES / REQUESTS TO: niky@Royalhservices.com

Kind Regards

Niky Watt
Royal Hospitality Services (Pty) Ltd
Managing Agent of Sudwala Chalets Shareblock Ltd
Tel: +27 (13) 733 3073
Fax: +27 (13) 733 3644

My other 2010 week that was banked 18 months ago has a big 100,000 resorts pulling power!!  With this week now going in at 5 months or less before expiration I may not even pull Orlando or Branson.  The worst part is I had requested both my weeks be banked but received an email stating only one was banked and the other being held to see if it could be sold for the FIFA match.  Oh well, I could have been forceful and demanded it be banked but I let it slide as Sudwala has always done good by me in the past.  

Doug


----------

